
Consider adding a “skip to main content” link to your website - SimeVidas
https://webplatform.news/issues/2020-05-26
======
LorenPechtel
It looks like everyone is missing the point--he's talking about adding such a
link for people using screen readers, not for the average person.

~~~
SimeVidas
Yes, screen reader users and keyboard users. People who rely on the focus
order to navigate web pages.

------
lunias
Yeah... scroll to main content and then all the ads / javascript / images /
videos load and the main content is pushed out of view.

The main content should always be visible upon page load.

------
rhn_mk1
Consider adding content that renders without JS to your website.

~~~
SimeVidas
I use around 40 KB of JavaScript (transferred size). It’s self hosted. I don’t
load JavaScript from other domains, and I have a very strict Content Security
Policy.

My website’s performance and security should therefore be pretty good. I don’t
think it’s a problem that I use client-side rendering, but I’m willing to
change my mind if I’m presented with a good argument.

~~~
rhn_mk1
I'm sure that you trust your security and speed to be good, but for a random
Internet user, your website is just a random website on the Internet, without
any special deviation from the mean.

Those who consider the average JS website slow/insecure/tracker-ridden will
just skip it if they see no content. Ain't nobody got time to do audits just
for one article, and the leap of trust to drop the shields needs to be earned
too.

I don't necessarily consider this a good argument. It eventually depends on
how important those people are to you as the audience.

~~~
SimeVidas
This is a good point. My notification “️This website requires JavaScript to
render” is not sufficient. I should improve it to describe the website in more
detail, provide contact information, include a screenshot, explain what
JavaScript code is loaded if enabled, and other useful information.

------
Apofis
Why isn't it above the fold in the first place?

